# Betta eating the shrimp food?!



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

Right after I finish feeding my betta bloodworms, I try to put betta flakes in the back of the tank for my shrimp.

The thing is, my betta has decided to eat the flakes! I thought bettas hated flakes!

I was told to get the flakes for the shrimp, as if the shrimp, BY CHANCE ate the flakes, they wouldn't get sick...

What should I do?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Bettas will eat flakes. I give mine pellets now because the flakes were too messy and they dirty the tank faster. Do you always give your betta bloodworms?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You can try sinking shrimp pellets for catfish for your shrimp. I have Hikari sinking carnivore pellets for my cories and I've seen Big Bertha pick up a whole wafer and swim off with it to the corner. 

I swear, between Tango stealing their pellets and Bertha running off with them, I'm amazed they're able to eat. So be warned, your betta can and probably will eat those pellets as well if he sees them sink. Distract him with his own food at the front of the tank and drop the pellets behind him in the back and hope that he never 'discovers' them. Cause at this point my guy gets put in a breeding cup so my cories can eat.


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

No, not always. I switch it up, but I didn't feel like going into all the detail about my betta's dietary habits.

Oh, and when I said "as if the shrimp ate the flakes..." I meant the betta! The flakes are for the shrimp!


----------

